

Ask HN: post your productivity tips/hacks in 160 characters or less - evancaine

I only allow myself to code between 9-11PM each night. It's quiet &#38; most nights I'm chomping at the bit to get started.  Productivity has gone through the roof.
======
Gimpson
Do the hardest thing on your TODO list first thing in the morning. Later in
the day you might not have enough energy to take it on.

